# Nh 7230 convert from 540 to 1000 pto



## Clicker (Feb 9, 2018)

Currently running my 7230 on 540. Want to run it on a 1000 pto. Do I need to buy a new shaft and gearbox? How hard is this to change over? Could it be switched back and fort during the season depending on tractor availability?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just out of curiosity--why do you want to convert?

Ralph


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Clicker said:


> Could it be switched back and fort during the season depending on tractor availability?


 That's not practical. You need a tractor with 540/1000. Sounds like you may need a different tractor.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Personally I don't like 1000 rpm PTO's, doesn't take hardly in play in em to set up a nasty vibration, but what I really don't like is that extra 460 rpm really slings excess grease everywhere.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Agree with mlappin. If the hp isn’t there I like 540 better, especially if there is a CV involved.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Clicker said:


> Currently running my 7230 on 540. Want to run it on a 1000 pto. Do I need to buy a new shaft and gearbox? How hard is this to change over? Could it be switched back and fort during the season depending on tractor availability?


Same gearbox. New pto. Probably can switch in 30 minutes once you get used to it.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

To convert from 540 to 1000 or vice versa, remove the secondary pto shaft from the back of the gearbox. Remove the front pto shaft from the gearbox. Remove the four bolts holding the gearbox in place. Remove the gearbox. Turn the gearbox on the side and remove the breather plug and the small plug screwed into the larger drain plug. For 1000 rpm, put the breather in the drain plug and the small plug into the hole where the breather was located. Turn the gearbox upside down from what it had been and install back into the frame. Attach the two pto shafts.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Clicker:

I'm still curious why you want to convert.

Ralph


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

mike10 said:


> To convert from 540 to 1000 or vice versa, remove the secondary pto shaft from the back of the gearbox. Remove the front pto shaft from the gearbox. Remove the four bolts holding the gearbox in place. Remove the gearbox. Turn the gearbox on the side and remove the breather plug and the small plug screwed into the larger drain plug. For 1000 rpm, put the breather in the drain plug and the small plug into the hole where the breather was located. Turn the gearbox upside down from what it had been and install back into the frame. Attach the two pto shafts.


You're gonna need a different primary pto.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

discbinedr said:


> You're gonna need a different primary pto.


That is correct. The shaft used for 540 uses the 21 spine gearbox shaft, and the 1000 uses the 6 spline gearbox shaft.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

mike10 said:


> That is correct. The shaft used for 540 uses the 21 spine gearbox shaft, and the 1000 uses the 6 spline gearbox shaft.


Mike

I'm sorry but you stated it backwards. 540 rpm is 6 spline & 1000 rpm is 21 spline

EDIT: Sorry my reading comprehension failed me. Mike is correct.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I should have been more clear. I was referring to the splines on the gearbox shafts. There are two shaft facing forward at the front of the gearbox. The 21 spline gearbox shaft is used for 540 pto shaft and the 6 spline gearbox shaft is for 1000 pto shaft. I do not have a clue as to why it is that way. You would normally think it should be the other way. The only thing I can think of is the fine spline will take more torque since the pto speed is slower. It is a good thing there are two different splines since people would hook the pto shafts up to the wrong gearbox shaft otherwise.

From the gearbox back the machine runs the same speed regardless of what pto shaft is attached to the front of the gearbox. With 540 you are using two gears and an idler gear to get the output speed up to 1000 rpm. With 1000 you would not need any gears in the gearbox since the shaft is straight through from front to back.


----------



## Clicker (Feb 9, 2018)

mike10 said:


> To convert from 540 to 1000 or vice versa, remove the secondary pto shaft from the back of the gearbox. Remove the front pto shaft from the gearbox. Remove the four bolts holding the gearbox in place. Remove the gearbox. Turn the gearbox on the side and remove the breather plug and the small plug screwed into the larger drain plug. For 1000 rpm, put the breather in the drain plug and the small plug into the hole where the breather was located. Turn the gearbox upside down from what it had been and install back into the frame. Attach the two pto shafts.


Thank you for the very knowledgeable and helpful response. Exactly what I needed, though a new shaft is very pricey. Can I just change out the two ends on my current shaft?

For the others, I have a 1000 pto only with more hp I'd like to use for mowing to get more ground speed.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

You don't have to go through a dealer for a shaft.......
https://www.discbinedoctor.com/parts-for-sale/21p625wl

Parts to change yokes on your existing shaft will run you around $450


----------



## Clicker (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you discbine dr. Is that an actual oem quality shaft and cv joint or a lower cost knock off. If not a knock off, you'll likely be getting an order for one.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

discbinedr supplies the good stuff. I've gotten baler drivelines from him.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Gearclash, I appreciate that.

Clicker, they are same brand (Weasler) as original and as far as I know same quality.

Actually let me qualify that by saying that the middle serial numbers, which may include yours, used a Bondioli & Pavesi shaft. IMO Weasler is as good or better.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Up until sometime in 2014 the Bondioli was the only driveline company used on the "H" series mowers. After that NH went back to the Weasler driveline. To tell the difference, The Weasler drivelines use a cast sliding collar on the yoke which attaches to the tractor. The Bondioli uses a stamped steel collar. The Weasler collar will also remain back in the unlocked position when released and then snap forward when installed on the tractor pto shaft. The Weasler also has four grease fitting on the front cv joint where the Bondioli only has three. The Weasler slip clutch is a cast housing where the Bondioli is steel plates with a steel ring clamped between the two plates. The Weasler pto shieds have a red locking clip to hold the pto shield on the yokes.

when pricing be sure to include the universal joints and the labor to change both yokes. Changing CV universal joints is not difficult, but you are dealing with heavy components and must be assembled in the correct order for everything to fit together. If you do not feel comforable doing the job then you will need to pay someone to do it for you.

If it was mine, I would just buy the 1000 shaft. You can use either the Weasler or the Bondioli, though the Weasler will probably be less money. I would also ask the dealer if they would be interested in trading in your old shaft on the new one. I know we would if the assy was in good order.

Another consideration is the weight of the driveline. If you are young it probably does not make much difference to you, but the older you get the harder it is to connect the 540 shafts to the tractor. The 1000 rpm shafts are considerably lighter.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Mike is right about Weasler being only used on recent serial numbers, I was mistakenly drawing the black decal 1411's into the mix.

I don't recall ever seeing an H7220 with a Bondioli driveline......am I wrong? Or the larger center swing machines for that matter........

Also, wasn't the 1000 rpm primary shaft always a Weasler?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I was too lazy to check the 1000 shaft, but when I was composing the last post, I was thinking the weasler shaft was the only one used on 1000 machines. I just checked the parts catelog and the Weasler is the only 1000 shaft listed. Navigating through the pto section of the H7230 machines can give you a headache. Weasler was the only shaft used on the 9ft machines and the center pivots.


----------

